# 9/12/2009 - Woody's 1st Bear Hunt Bow Opener



## Marlin_444 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Who is gonna be there 9/12 & 13?*

hudalla
dertiedawg
Dana Young
Marlin_444
JWilson
cheezeball231 (visit to camp)

*Maybes* - 

bigbuck92
North-Woods
River Rambler
carpenter1
Robert Warnock
JR
GA SPORSTMAN
sureshot375
bam-bam
bowstring
Hunter for life
rustvyper
rebelbuckhunter
Bitteroot
Tomboy Boots
Ryano

*Black Powder*

* Quadzilla (BP Only)
* jack butler (BP Only)
Marlin_444 (Last two days BP)
7Mag Hunter (BP Only)
pnome (BP Only)


*Modern Gun*

Marlin_444
VisionCasting - Gun Opener only
RVGuy - Going another date
TommyA(GA) (Volunteer/Hunter - Modern Gun)

NOTE: If I missed anyone, please let me know - I will ne sending a PM out with last minute Bow Opener info... 

See you in the woods!!!   

Will not make it - 

Hookedonhunting
gobbleinwoods (he is also looking for someone to hunt with Monday - Friday, PM him) 
Bigcountry30662
olhippie (Gator Tag) - Unable to make it 
deerassassin22 - Unit being called up, we appreciate your service!
dpoole (will not make it)
Army Taco - Just out of the service, thank you for your service!
GrayGhost - Ram Hunting instead (take me with you )
toddboucher - Got a new job
Eddy M. - Probably not  
base3448 - Unable to make it, Vacation with the Family 
ChristopherA.King - Wife is in hospital - Send prayers!
Al33
ta-ton-ka chips
threeleggedpigmy
crossbreed
GeorgiaPineHunter
wranglerjoe1968

***********************************************

Hey All, 

Dana Young, myself and other Bear Hunters are having a Bear Bow Hunt on Bow Opener weekend 9/12 and 13...  

We will have Disabled Hunters and if you want to volunteer let us know; if you want to Hunt just show up...  

Here are the links we have put together so far...  This is thr 3rd or 4th year we have had a "Woody's Bear Hunt" is is the first year we have expanded to Bow, Black Powder and Modern Gun - also added Disabled Hunters for each.

Please make you plans to attend!  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3962400#post3962400

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401329

PM me or Dana Young with questions... 

God Bless and we'll see you in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## olhippie (Aug 30, 2009)

....Ron, If I've already gotten my gator, I'll try and make it.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll sticky this one for the season!


----------



## JWilson (Aug 31, 2009)

I will be there opening weekend I will camping in low gap I will get there Friday mid afternoon I drive a blue f250 with a camper shell


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 31, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> I'll sticky this one for the season!



Thanks WTM45, we appreciate it!

Ron



JWilson said:


> I will be there opening weekend I will camping in low gap I will get there Friday mid afternoon I drive a blue f250 with a camper shell



JWilson, 

We'll look for yah, I plan on getting there as soon as I can re-deposit Momma back at the house after our vacation... 

Yep, cutting it short to get to the mountains!!!

WOO HOO!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 31, 2009)

olhippie said:


> ....Ron, If I've already gotten my gator, I'll try and make it.



Come on Brother Ian, we'll be looking for you!!!

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Will not be able to make Archery weekend, but will the BP hunt....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 1, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Will not be able to make Archery weekend, but will the BP hunt....



How about Gun Opener?

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 1, 2009)

olhippie said:


> ....Ron, If I've already gotten my gator, I'll try and make it.



C'mon Ian, we'll take another "hike"!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2009)

*UPDATE: ROLL CALL - Woody's 1st Bow Opener - ROLL CALL*

OK everyone; it is upon us (WOO HOO)... 

Who is going to be there, I will - Will you?

This list of folks that I could gather are at the top of this thread... 

Please let Me, Dana Young or dertiedawg (Vin) know if you are coming...  

God Bless and we'll see you in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## hudalla (Sep 3, 2009)

See yall then

-Billy


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 3, 2009)

Out of town this weekend for new job training. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2009)

Updates added - who is going to be there next weekend for Bow Opener!

Ron


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (Sep 4, 2009)

Im not gonna be able to make it opening season have to work and they wont let us take time off right now,Ill try next time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2009)

*M-F hunting*

anyone with a non-traditional schedule who wants to go mid week and wants to have a partner let me know.   I might be able to make it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 5, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anyone with a non-traditional schedule who wants to go mid week and wants to have a partner let me know.   I might be able to make it.



Hey Gobble in... 

I will be hunting on Fri last day of BP Season (Chad and I have a bear drag session on Thurs ), then roll into Modern Gun... 

Let me know if you are available then.

Ron


----------



## crossbreed (Sep 5, 2009)

I might not make any of it this year!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 5, 2009)

crossbreed said:


> I might not make any of it this year!



Hey crossbreed, 

Heard of your loss - come if you can, you know there is a spot for you!

Ron


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll be there for gun opener as a volunteer.  Can I hunt also?


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 6, 2009)

TommyA(GA) said:


> I'll be there for gun opener as a volunteer.  Can I hunt also?



Absolutely!! Glad you can make it!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 6, 2009)

TommyA(GA) said:


> I'll be there for gun opener as a volunteer.  Can I hunt also?



Hey Tommy, 

X2 on what dertiedawg said - I'll see you at the Gun Opener and I'll hunt & volunteer too  - I got you on the list as "Modern Gun Opener - Volunteer and Hunt"...

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok Men we are about a day and a half away from the bow opener.
The plan is to camp at the end of fs rd 296 off hwy 180. some will be there early friday afternoon others will be there latter friday night. I'll try to be there around 11 pm as I have a grandson that races gocarts in brasstown north carolina. any that get there before 5 pm that would like to go to the races let me know and I will stop by and you can follow me the track is only about a 30 min drive from where we will be camping. if not that is fine . anyway my  phone # is 706-200-6804 if you need anything before I get there.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey All, 

Hope to be packed and on the road by 10:00 AM...  

It's about a 4.5 hour hoof for me but I loose a dreaded hour when I cross the Eastern Front Border ... 

Dana, thanks for the offer to go to the Races...  I may still be placing my stand at that time...

I do need to hook up with you, so I'll try to Hot Foot it back to camp to see you by 5:00 if possible, if not we'll see you after!

Be safe all, we'll see you soon!!!

Ron


----------



## hudalla (Sep 10, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hope to be packed and on the road by 10:00 AM...
> 
> ...




Hey Ron,

I am goin to try and be there by 3:00 so if you need some help hanging a stand I would like to tag along.  I will be bringing two extra ground blinds as well if we need them.

See ya soon,
Billy


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 11, 2009)

hudalla said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I am goin to try and be there by 3:00 so if you need some help hanging a stand I would like to tag along.  I will be bringing two extra ground blinds as well if we need them.
> 
> ...



Hey Billy, 

Sounds good; I have a 1 seater Pop-Up I can bring too... 

I want to place my Lone Wolf hand climber in my Hi-Dee-Ho...  

See you round 3:00...  

Ron


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck fellas!  Stay safe!


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 14, 2009)

How did ya'll do??? I couldn't make it down to camp. We've been dullin knives for the last 2 days. What an awsome start to the season. Two folks got one and the third is heading out the door soon. Only saw 1 deer but between the 4 of us we've seen 10 bears. Some may have been repeats but man what a hunt. They're still taste testin my corn but haven't hit it real hard yet but I have faith that they will.


----------



## kr983 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good stuff!  I couldn't make it out this past weekend.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, I saw 5 bear and stuck one!

Saturday morning started on a high note but ended on a low...  

The area I scouted produced 4 bear 1 Momma and two cubs, then a NICE Boar but he spotted me then spun out and left. 

I was going to stay in for the day but decided to head back into camp...  

As I came out of the woods I was met by Officer Webb of the GA DNR; he asked me what I saw then I offered that he would like to see my paperwork. 

I handed him my license and he advised that I had the Big Game License ($90.00 for a trip out fo state trip) but did not have the Hunting License ($20.00 out of state trip), so he wrote me up then advised I could call a 800 number and get the $20.00 license and continue my hunt over the weekend...  

I had mixed emotions at this point, so I headed back to camp...  I thought about packing it in and heading back across the border but when the dust settled I thought, well maybe I'll only have to sell one gun to pay the fine... 

We all met back up at camp and hubdalla (Billy) indicated he saw the boar that came by me and these were the only bear seen in the morning...

On Saturday evening, we split up in two groups 3 - 1. Me, dertiedawg and Dana Young & Hunter Young with then 2. JWilson, Gobbleinwoods and hudalla...  

About 6:00 we spotted a very "Beary" spot which I cross over a creek and parked myself up a ridge by a Oak Tree...  The others headed up the hill and out of sight... 

Around 6:25 or so, I spotted a bear coming in towards my location over a ridge in front of me; I stood up and knocked an arrow on my bow and connected my release... 

The Bear came over the ridge out of what we later determined was a creek bottom...  Apparently someone coughed up the hill and got it's attention; the bears head passed behind a Oak Tree and I pulled the arroa back; then it's vitals were behind the tree and I waited to release...  It took a step out and I released...  The lume-nock lit up and the arrow took flight which seemed like an eternity, the bear had taken another step then... 

THA-WACK it struck the Bear with a thud-crack - the Magnus Stinger 4 blade found it's target back but penetrated the spine in the lower back...  

The Bear spun and bit at the radial weave 300 grain which we later found broken and bloody...  The BEAST then made it's way back over the ridge into the Creek Bed...  MY HEART was full...  and lodged in my upper neck...  

We had pre arranged a Hoot call if someone connected and excitedly I began the Hoot calls... Then made my way to the spot where the arrow connected with the BEAST... 

I stepped up to the broken arrow and the spot where I connected, I then said a little prayer so that we would fine the bear nearby... dertiedawg arrived first and marked the waypoint on his GPS...  

Dana and Hunter arrived and be began the task of tracking the BEAST...  We went into the creek tracking it to some heavy growth about 40 - 50 yards from the sight were I connected with it...  It was getting dark so were backed out and decided to get help to track and retrieve the Bear...  

We returned to camp; loaded up and headed back to the site which we had marked the last Blood with the Lume-Nock and some tissue... 

We traved in and out of the creek bed through over growth on our hands and knees, we lost the blood trail only to find it time and time again... I lost my GON Hat as well as my headlamp, but held onto my flash light as this went on for hours...  

Then FINALLY the words I wanted to hear "There it is, Ron bring your bow"...  

I was shaking like a leaf...  I had not brought my release so I had 5 arrows in the quiver, of which I missed the initial 5 shots to finish it and so we had to retrieve the arrows or what were left of them I do not know how many times...  Only to shoot and miss again... 

Then it was over...  We pulled the BEAST from the creek bottom and took it back to camp...  It was agreed that it was a 80 - 100 lb bear, so I would check it the next day...  

We returned to camp around 11:30 and got to start a fire and have a late dinner, we discussed the hunt and decided to call it a night...  

In the morning I began calling the DNR to get the BEAST checked in, Officer Walls contacted me and advised he would meet up with us at the camp, he did so and after seeing the BEAST; he decided I needed to go with him to put it on the scales...  

I loaded it up on the carrier and we made our way to the Swallow Creek station, only to find that it was under weight...  

Yep, my second violation in two days...  My heart sunk...  He could have given me two violations but only cited one...  

All in all it was a GOOD HUNT...  Full of Highs and Lows...  I would not trade anything for it except for two LOW POINTS...  1.  Make sure I am properly licensed and 2.  Unless it looks like a Frieght Train, my arrow stays in it's quiver...  

My Bear Season is over, it's probably gonna be a Cold Day in 7734 before I can get Momma warmed up to me making another "Bear Hunt", but as I said it was a once in the life time opportunity; of and it was my "first and last" on many levels...  

1.  First Hunting while not properly licensed and last

2.  First undersized Bear and last

3.  First Bow Kill

4.  First Bear

Oh well, live and learn; I was wrong and I'll suck it up and pay the piper...  

Good Luck to everyone the rest of the season, be careful out there and post pics of the Bears you get this season...

NOTE:  Vin, please go ahead and post the pics...  Thanks

Ron


----------



## pnome (Sep 14, 2009)

Aww, that sucks Ron.   

That's a heck of a lot of bear sightings though.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 14, 2009)

Bears are hard to judge. I thought my Blue Ridge w.m.a. bear would go 200 lbs. easy before I shot it. Was about 3400 ft. high, mountain was socked in with low-lying cloud cover (like hunting in thick fog), and the wind was blowing it's hair straight up along its back (Thanksgiving week, it had a thick winter coat.) I was about 300 yards down off the opposite side of the mtn. that I was parked on. After I shot I'm thinking, I'll never get this back across this mtn. by myself. Have to drag him straight down, hide him, hitchhike back to truck, maybe get some help to load him. Then I went to look at him (actually it was a her). When I step across the dead log she expired beside, I quit worrying about getting her across the mtn. Now I'm worrying about getting a ticket for an undersized bear. Got her out by myself without hitchhiking, she weighed 78 lbs. Happy ending. Very tender too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2009)

I would go hunting with any of these men again.  A great bunch of guys.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 14, 2009)

Now before any of you start to judge.
In Rons defense the bear had a head the size of a basketball, it was a sow so this gave the impression that this was a legal bear, and would have been around 200 lbs had the bear been fat,but the bear was a bag of bones no meat or fat whatsoever by far the poorest bear I have ever seen. the bear was at least 3 yrs old it was not a cub this sow was old enough to have cubs of her own but something was wrong she was very skinny like some of those horses that have been miss treated and abused you could see every bone in her. ron was above her on a ridge and therefore couldn't see it's side very well. so therefore he had to judge by height of stance and head size, and quite honestly I would have probably made the same judgement to shoot. and I have seen over a hundred bears in the woods. In his excitement and all the other emotions he was experiencing he just made a mistake as did other experienced bear hunters did that night even after picking up the bear I even did'nt realize how small the bear looked till it was curled up in the fetal position wet from the creek and lying in the back of the truck as I said like a bag full of bones. Unfortunately there is a law that I don't see a need for that I believe a person could beat if it was taken to court, that says a bear has to weigh 75 lbs can anyone really with 100 % certinity tell the weight of a bear before it is weighed. There is no weight limit on deer so why on bear. I mean obviously one with a head the size of a soft ball an only 2 feet long is to small but what about one that weighs 74 lbs? 
Congratulations ron on your first bear and first bow kill I am sorry that it didn't weigh out but that don't make you a poacher in my book.
Keep your head up brother.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not going to condemn the man, in fact, congratulations on harvesting a trophy with a bow!

But to answer Dana Young about the weight limit...  I think the rule exists to protect young bears period.  If there's ANY doubt about a bear making 75lbs, don't shoot it.

I realized there's no such rule for deer, but deer outnumber bears in GA by about 1000 to 1.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 14, 2009)

North georgiasportsman 
Deer may outnumber Bear in all of Ga but you for one should know that is not true on national forest lands in north ga. and honestly why would you want to protect small bears as you said his bear was a trophy. I am not trying to argue with you or put you down in anyway. Just wondering why we need to protect small bears after the sow has ran them off and they are by themselfs they ought to be fair game because the big boars don't mind killing and eating them why should we?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2009)

I said his bear was a trophy because he killed it with a bow... from the ground!  That's awesome regardless of size.

Why do we need to protect small bears?  I don't know.  Why are there size limits on the trout in our streams?


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 14, 2009)

I would have taken the shot too, that bear had a big head and stood tall.  If that bear wasn't so skinny she would have easily been over 125 lbs, sometimes you just can't tell. Tell me where there is a place you can go to look at bears weighing more or less than 75 lbs to become a pro at judging them.  It's very difficult to tell just by looking, especially if you don't have something next to it to judge it by... lots of fur, some are tall and skinny, some are short and fat. Next bear hunt we'll bring a scale in the woods and ask the bear to stand on it for us first. Here is a pic from my cell phone, will post the pics from my camera later if I can get it to download. Way to go Ron, you gave us a very memorable weekend we will never forget . My kids asked me to tell the bear story over and over again.
Vin


----------



## NoOne (Sep 14, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> Now before any of you start to judge.
> In Rons defense the bear had a head the size of a basketball, it was a sow so this gave the impression that this was a legal bear, and would have been around 200 lbs had the bear been fat,but the bear was a bag of bones no meat or fat whatsoever by far the poorest bear I have ever seen. the bear was at least 3 yrs old it was not a cub this sow was old enough to have cubs of her own but something was wrong she was very skinny like some of those horses that have been miss treated and abused you could see every bone in her. ron was above her on a ridge and therefore couldn't see it's side very well. so therefore he had to judge by height of stance and head size, and quite honestly I would have probably made the same judgement to shoot. and I have seen over a hundred bears in the woods. In his excitement and all the other emotions he was experiencing he just made a mistake as did other experienced bear hunters did that night even after picking up the bear I even did'nt realize how small the bear looked till it was curled up in the fetal position wet from the creek and lying in the back of the truck as I said like a bag full of bones. Unfortunately there is a law that I don't see a need for that I believe a person could beat if it was taken to court, that says a bear has to weigh 75 lbs can anyone really with 100 % certinity tell the weight of a bear before it is weighed. There is no weight limit on deer so why on bear. I mean obviously one with a head the size of a soft ball an only 2 feet long is to small but what about one that weighs 74 lbs?
> Congratulations ron on your first bear and first bow kill I am sorry that it didn't weigh out but that don't make you a poacher in my book.
> Keep your head up brother.



I've noticed some of the bears I've seen this year are very skinny and bony looking. Just look at this one I videoed earlier in the year. I'm wondering if they have some desease in them this year

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_TZe4lFxeN4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_TZe4lFxeN4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Me and my brother are going up this afternoon to give it a try.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 14, 2009)

As far as I know there are no size limits on trout except in trophy streams in Ga. so that is not a good reason either.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats on your bear Ron....From the description of your hunt
and post comments by Dana and Vin, I am sure I would have
shot the bear as well....Sorry I missed the oppty to meet you
during the hunt.....
Hope I am in a good spot opening ML season, and have the oppty
to see and shoot a bear as you did.......


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a trophy in my book, and a memory to always cherish.
I could list MANY hunters who would have taken that bear thinking it was easily legal also.  That skull says it all for me, and not having cubs in tow seals the deal.

Hoping all works out for the best!  Keep us informed!


----------



## JayTee (Sep 14, 2009)

Ron, sorry to hear about your legal troubles. Some of the hunting regs seem a little silly sometimes, but I'm sure they usually serve a purpose.
I'm sure it was hard to man-up & take your medicine, but your a better feller for it & have my respect. 
Everybody makes mistakes. Its what you do later that defines you.
Don't let the ordeal get you down & hang in there.

Congrats on getting your bear.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear the trouble.Congrats.
Dana I have this question.
In the regs it says...
At a minimum, the hide and
skull must be taken to the Gainesville or
Armuchee office within 3 business days
of harvest for tagging

Wouldnt the safe bet be to skin it out before hand on a "questionable" bear?


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 14, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Sorry to hear the trouble.Congrats.
> Dana I have this question.
> In the regs it says...
> At a minimum, the hide and
> ...



Was it a mandatory check hunt?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Was it a mandatory check hunt?



Here's the other part of the reg. Doesn't "sound" mandatory anytime.

Bears may also be
checked at any WMA check station in the
counties listed above that are open for a
managed deer/bear/hog hunt between 8AM
- 8PM during the bear season.


----------



## hudalla (Sep 14, 2009)

By far the best hunt/tracking job story of a bear I have been apart of.  Ron did a fantastic job and I am proud to be apart of the story.  We had a great time and we will be back for revenge on the beast.  Thanks to Dana, Hunter, and Craig made it possible to find bears and track the BEAST that Ron shot.  I am still excited about it even though it did not turn out quite like we wanted.

What I want to know is if Vin is going to bring his little pea shooter again during rifle season?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats on getting the bear!


----------



## bucky (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont care how big the head was, it had to look like a small dog.I have seen many bear in the woods and they look small until you get up on them,then they look big.I hate you shot a CUB,you just need to judge a bear better.


----------



## crossbreed (Sep 14, 2009)

did you get to keep the bear and how much did it wiegh?
good job ron so you got a fine big deal you will never forget this hunt.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Sep 14, 2009)

Ron, I hate I missed it......but, I kept my job, so that was a good trade off!  HAHA!  Congrats on the bear.  It sounds like an exciting hunt!  Kudos to the guys that stuck it out with you(thats what good sportsmen do, you know).  DANG, DANG, DANG, I wish I could have been there!


----------



## O-Country (Sep 14, 2009)

Hunted Saturday evening on Chattahoochee WMA,spent most of the evening trying to find some white oaks or some fresh sign to set up on.As I was easing out just before dark I herd somthing in the briers and as I turned to look up at where the sound was coming from A head poped out at about 9yds as it continued through the thick it.It was a good size bear and as it came to the next opening I came to full draw and as I settled in on the opening she was fixen to come in to I herd somthing and cut my eyes to the right and seen a cub coming out behind her.I let down and by the time they were gone the # was 1-sow 4-cubs.The reason for telling this story (on this thred)is that a split second later and I would have been on the other side of the law with a big enough bear but still not legal.The cubs were only 20 lb. or so.
Sorry you got the paper work Ron,but at least you man-ed up and did'nt leave it in the woods.congrats on a Ga.bear.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ron, have a biologist at UA or UGA age that bear through it's teeth and jaw/skull.  I'd have that report in my hands to present as evidence if I were you!


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 14, 2009)

bucky said:


> I dont care how big the head was, it had to look like a small dog.I have seen many bear in the woods and they look small until you get up on them,then they look big.I hate you shot a CUB,you just need to judge a bear better.



That bear was NOT a CUB, the DNR Ranger said she was at least 3 years old, just very skinny. There is always someone to tell you what YOU should do and how YOU were wrong. Some of us are just more righteous than others. When you see those bears and make a judgement, they just walk away... how do you confirm or know your judgement was correct? Let me guess... You just KNOW!! I guess we should all just take YOUR word for it. Ron Manned up to his mistake and he will pay a fine for an HONEST mistake.  I will hunt with him again ANY day!!



WTM45 said:


> Ron, have a biologist at UA or UGA age that bear through it's teeth and jaw/skull.  I'd have that report in my hands to present as evidence if I were you!



The Ranger took a tooth from the bear and said they will send it to the lab and they will be able to age the bear right down to the month. Ron will have to call them and have them send the information to him (or maybe they may bring it to court as evidence which would actually be good for Ron). Good point WTM45, thanks.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 14, 2009)

buckbacks to answer your question It might have been better to skin it out but I don't know how they figure the weight then although I will find out.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> buckbacks to answer your question It might have been better to skin it out but I don't know how they figure the weight then although I will find out.



OK just trying to figure out how to help if this situation comes back up. I would think anything that looks under 100lbs would be safer to go that route if legal.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 14, 2009)

hudalla said:


> What I want to know is if Vin is going to bring his little pea shooter again during rifle season?



The rifle hasn't made it to the field for over 6 years. I throw the scope on the Super Redhawk and hunt with it. I can take good shots at 100 yards getting 2 in groups on the sand bag with it (1.25 being my best 3 shot group so far). Only problem is after 100 yards it drops fast, 6-8 inches from 100 to 150 yards depending on which loads I am using. I usually use 240s but may switch to 180s if I have greater distance. I wont even attempt to shoot game over 110 yards. I know some people will shoot well over 100 yards but I am just not on that level yet. I use a shooting stick and lean against a tree or use the rest on my tree stand whenever possible. I may use the 270 if I hunt the open field this year. I will try to make it to a friends house in Canton and reload some more before the season, otherwise I will have to make due with 240s.


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 14, 2009)

GOOD hunt Ron Wish I had been there


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 14, 2009)

From a person who has killed two bears around the 100lb mark, those jokers have the worse case of ground shrinkage ever. The first one I knew wasn't huge but it was legal ( I use my 80 pound lab as a reference), However the second one was running down a ridge at close to 200 yards away.  It lost 100lbs or so in the amount of time it took me to get to it.  For anyone who has never hunted them or seen them in the woods unless it's just really big they are hard to judge.  Hate to hear about your troubles Ron,  did the DNR take the bear or did they let you have it??


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2009)

bowbuck said:


> From a person who has killed two bears around the 100lb mark, those jokers have the worse case of ground shrinkage ever. The first one I knew wasn't huge but it was legal ( I use my 80 pound lab as a reference), However the second one was running down a ridge at close to 200 yards away.  It lost 100lbs or so in the amount of time it took me to get to it.  For anyone who has never hunted them or seen them in the woods unless it's just really big they are hard to judge.  Hate to hear about your troubles Ron,  did the DNR take the bear or did they let you have it??



I had 1 at 10 yds that I swore was 200lbs.
He weighed 120lbs.


----------



## The P/Y PIGLET (Sep 14, 2009)

Ron, thank you. One less to worry about. And for all that think you are better than him, JESUS said he with out SIN cast the first stone.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 14, 2009)

The P/Y PIGLET said:


> Ron, thank you. One less to worry about. And for all that think you are better than him, JESUS said he with out SIN cast the first stone.



Craig, you should change your handle to "HoundDawg".


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 14, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> The Ranger took a tooth from the bear and said they will send it to the lab and they will be able to age the bear right down to the month. Ron will have to call them and have them send the information to him (or maybe they may bring it to court as evidence which would actually be good for Ron). Good point WTM45, thanks.



Awesome!  
Ron, get that evidence in YOUR hands and have it with you!  Don't trust anyone else to make sure it arrives where it should!


----------



## bolt5311 (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope everything works out for you.  Sounds like it was an honest mistake.  I hope the judge uses some leniency.  Hopefully the DNA will help your cause.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> buckbacks to answer your question It might have been better to skin it out but I don't know how they figure the weight then although I will find out.





dertiedawg said:


> That bear was NOT a CUB, the DNR Ranger said she was at least 3 years old, just very skinny. There is always someone to tell you what YOU should do and how YOU were wrong. Some of us are just more righteous than others. When you see those bears and make a judgement, they just walk away... how do you confirm or know your judgement was correct? Let me guess... You just KNOW!! I guess we should all just take YOUR word for it. Ron Manned up to his mistake and he will pay a fine for an HONEST mistake.  I will hunt with him again ANY day!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Ranger took a tooth from the bear and said they will send it to the lab and they will be able to age the bear right down to the month. Ron will have to call them and have them send the information to him (or maybe they may bring it to court as evidence which would actually be good for Ron). Good point WTM45, thanks.



Hopefully they will say by measuring the cape. If that's so, that's one more thing that can go in your favor...

If you are not required to weigh your bear than that evidence is also taken under false pretenses.


----------



## bolt5311 (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with you on the licensing issue.  He should have gotten a ticket for not having the hunting license.  I haven't heard what the bear weighs but from reading what the other "experienced" hunters are saying, the bear looked like it should have been well over the legal 75# limit.  Now if the bear weighed 50# or so then I agree with you on that point also.  If it was substantially smaller than 75, then he probably got caught up in the moment of the hunt and shot a small one in the heat of the moment.  For that he deserves a ticket.  If it was a couple of #'s short of the limit then I hope leniency is given.  How can you really tell a 73# bear from a 77# bear???  Again, I have to agree with you on the fessing up and taking your medicine.  I think the hunter deserves a lot of credit for owning up to his mistakes.  I think his decision to post his mistakes on this forum will make a lot of hunters think twice before letting an arrow fly.  I also think that a lot of hunters on here have a lot of respect for Ron for admitting what he did wrong and letting everyone know about it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 15, 2009)

oldmossyhorns said:


> My point is not that the bear was an illegal animal.  That is a mistake that can be made easily with bear.  The man didn't shoot a legal animal, whether 1# or 20#'s under the legal size. My issue is not with him, he has done everything a true sportsman would do.  My issue is with the folks who are trying to coach him on how to beat the system.  I have upmost respect for Ron and his decisions.
> 
> I do not respect the fact that there are folks trying to figure out a way around the regulations. As mentioned.....skin the bear before checking it in if it looks illegal.
> 
> ...



So Ron should just bend over and let the Govt stick it to him?
DNR guys are sneaky, asking personal questions and searching your truck and coolers while you're in the woods.
Govt doesn't care about the wildlife and the heritage we cherish - they only use us hunters as another revenue stream
In real life you can ask forgiveness and do better next time if you make a mistake. When the Govt gets involved you get screwed and there is no forgiveness. 
Good luck in your fight, Ron. Be prepared for court.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 15, 2009)

Letting the DNR age the bear and getting the info back to you will take about 4 to 6 months...you might wanna take a tooth personally and have it aged...If you need help figuring which tooth, let me know.  I pulled the tooth they want from all the bears i killed.

Besides, i think we all know that bears can get diseases just like every other animal and she was probably 3 years old or so...who knows...other than Bucky because he is a Internet Self Certified Biologist!!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 15, 2009)

I hear those fines can be hefty. By going to court with information (age, health, etc...) won't beat the system, but maybe the judge will be lenient on him and reduce the fine. Ron did break the law and does deserve the ticket, but they were HONEST MISTAKES and it would be really great if the judge is lenient on him. I didn't say he was right, just that I would have made the same mistake. Neither of us are experienced bear hunters and most mistakes are made by the inexperienced. I have learned from his mistake and I am sure he has too.


----------



## pnome (Sep 15, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> I hear those fines can be hefty. By going to court with information (age, health, etc...) won't beat the system, but maybe the judge will be lenient on him and reduce the fine. Ron did break the law and does deserve the ticket, but they were HONEST MISTAKES and it would be really great if the judge is lenient on him. I didn't say he was right, just that I would have made the same mistake. Neither of us are experienced bear hunters and most mistakes are made by the inexperienced. I have learned from his mistake and I am sure he has too.



And that's all there is to say about it. 

Hope it don't hurt too bad Ron.  Maybe sell a gun or two that you were getting tired of anyway.


----------



## bolt5311 (Sep 15, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> I hear those fines can be hefty. By going to court with information (age, health, etc...) won't beat the system, but maybe the judge will be lenient on him and reduce the fine. Ron did break the law and does deserve the ticket, but they were HONEST MISTAKES and it would be really great if the judge is lenient on him. I didn't say he was right, just that I would have made the same mistake. Neither of us are experienced bear hunters and most mistakes are made by the inexperienced. I have learned from his mistake and I am sure he has too.


I agree........


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 15, 2009)

oldmossyhorns said:


> My issue is with the folks who are trying to coach him on how to beat the system.



That's where you are wrong.  No one is suggesting anything of the sort.  All us EXPERIENCED hunters are sharing what we KNOW to be the facts used in explaining an action taken regarding a game animal.

Teeth give a bear's age.  Very accurately.  Cape measurements contribute to that conclusion as well as skull measurements.

If a hunter chooses to remove a bear that is diseased, injured or sick (and that is confirmed by a biologist) then they should be applauded for using their one bear permitted per year in such a manner.
It is for the good of the bear population, and is a sound management practice.

Sometimes it takes a case like this one to initiate a change in the law.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 15, 2009)

oldmossyhorns said:


> That is trying beating the systemTrying to hide a "questionable" animal by skinning it and turning it in, hoping that the check station can't tell the real weight is.
> 
> Answer this question:  Why skin it and take it there if you can call the DNR, they come out and check it in.  Unless you think you've done something "questionable" and think you may have to face the music.



***********************************************

I will share with you my friend that I am a simple man, I like simple things in life; I gain nothing from trying to "BEAT A SYSTEM"...  

Integrity is what you do when no one is looking...  I feel bad that I took a undersized Bear and I meant no harm or no fowl and I plan to "FACE THE MUSIC"...  

It was not skinned out and I have only one entity that I have to respond to and it is my GOD and My creator...  He knows my heart and my soul. 

Union County will determine my fate and the fine and I will pay it, not under protest because based on the regulations of the Great State of Georgia I was wrong and this will not happen again.  

I made a mistake and I must bite the bullet...  Whatever that looks like, I'll make it right because I am a Man and no one will take that away from me.  I will make mistakes again, but I assure you not this one!!!


Good luck to everyone the rest of season, measure twice and shoot once and if you make a mistake step up. 

I am not perfect but am forgiven, I am a sinner and my GOD knows my weaknesses but I am branded a OUTLAW... So be it. 

This was posted not looking for sympathy or a atta-boy...  It is a REAL LIFE experience of a hunter with good intentions but stumbled, then got back up and dusted himself off to get back out there and do the right thing.

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron, love the new profile pic!!


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 15, 2009)

oldmossyhorns said:


> And maybe the law will be changed. But from my EXPERIENCE with the DNR, they have another rule book other than what's published when it comes to bears.  There are a whole other set of rules.





Let's hear them.  For the benefit of all.


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> North georgiasportsman
> Deer may outnumber Bear in all of Ga but you for one should know that is not true on national forest lands in north ga. and honestly why would you want to protect small bears as you said his bear was a trophy. I am not trying to argue with you or put you down in anyway. Just wondering why we need to protect small bears after the sow has ran them off and they are by themselfs they ought to be fair game because the big boars don't mind killing and eating them why should we?


I agree Dana, no reason to protect small bears. They used to protect"cubs" up here, but ended up with the same problems you guys are having, illegal harvests. They did away with any size limit, they say it has no effect biologically on the population. I think most folks don't intentionally shoot "cubs" anyway, but if they do up here, no trouble with the Game Commission.


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2009)

Resica said:


> I agree Dana, no reason to protect small bears. They used to protect"cubs" up here, but ended up with the same problems you guys are having, illegal harvests. They did away with any size limit, they say it has no effect biologically on the population. I think most folks don't intentionally shoot "cubs" anyway, but if they do up here, no trouble with the Game Commission.



That may be different in Georgia. Our average harvest in the last 10 years is around 3,000 bears a year out of a population estimate of 15-20,000 bears.


----------



## bradlester (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron, I appreciate you sharing everything on this forum.  I live here in Union county and have not had the opportunity to take a bear yet, but your honesty in the situation and how it happened will help me and others not make the same HONEST mistake in the future.  I hope if I make I similar mistake I could handle it as well as it sounds like you have.  I hope the court is lenient on you.  God Bless!


----------



## bucky (Sep 15, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Letting the DNR age the bear and getting the info back to you will take about 4 to 6 months...you might wanna take a tooth personally and have it aged...If you need help figuring which tooth, let me know.  I pulled the tooth they want from all the bears i killed.
> 
> Besides, i think we all know that bears can get diseases just like every other animal and she was probably 3 years old or so...who knows...other than Bucky because he is a Internet Self Certified Biologist!!!!



I am nothing with out God,but i do know what a 75 lb CUB looks like.please post age when they find out.THANK YOU


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 15, 2009)

Oldmossyhorns, 
I don't know you or even where you are from. Obviously you do not have a bear problem in your area, I don't know how long you have hunted nor do I know anything else about you so I won't make any assumptions about your caracter. But I will say this, I personally don't care what you think about me or any of these other members that have been discussing this subject. There is no one on here trying to do anything underhanded or trying to find loopholes in the law. the question was asked if the bear had been skinned and the hide and head taken to checkout would the weight had been a concern. I answered the best I knew how. I don't appreciate you insinuating that myself or any one else on this forum are trying to circumvent the law and I don't care to discuss it with you either. 
Now I will give you some facts.
I have hunted northeast ga for nearly 40 years and during that time I have seen deer numbers go from very few to deer everywhere and now no deer hardly at all in these mtns. While there are many factors affecting the deer herd bear and hog infestation are number 1 culprits followed by legal hunters killing there limit even when they could tell there were few deer as a whole in northeast Ga. the Dnr have caved into the insurance co. and you so called sportsman and allowed deer Numbers to be decimated in thes mtns. All I am trying to say that a weight limit on bears is not needed and nearly impossible to judge with any accuracy. I see 20 to 30 bear per year hunting in this area and 0 deer. I have seen bears that due to the angle that I was observing them looked like very small cubs and followed the same bear for a while and get a different angle and realize that the bear was actually much larger. the same has happened in reverse. Bear are very hard to judge by someone with lots of experience killeng ,observing, and seeing dead bears actually weighed. Now take some one that has only seen five bear in their lives and all in the same day I would say it is impossible for them to judge with any accuracy. I wish they would up the limit on the stinking things as well not for me because I don't even like to kill them, but to thin the herd by allowing those that want to kill tyhem to do so. I even wish they had bonus tags for bears on wma's as they do for deer.
You see my friend most of the actual mtn people have no use for them because they tear up crops and property, as well as push deer out of the area. You did not see this bear in question and I assure you if the bear would have had just normal muscle mass without any fat the bear would have been leagle it was no cub!!!!!
Thank you for listening and no hard feelings I just had to give a rebuttal to your posts of being a sportsman.
And by the way the reason we are allowed to skin out bear is that some times the Rangers can't get around before the bear spoils especially in bow season and that some times it is easier to get bears out of these steep mtns by skinning them and packing them out. yes Ron did the right thing and stood up for his mistake I would have to as well as any of these other members. Iwill say it again that this weight law is wrong most especially in this case. where the bear was in such poor condition. and to say it was the heat of the moment is a very harsh statement because ron watched this bear for better than 15 minutes and usually you don't have that long to make up your mind. There is nothing being said against the Ranger as  far as I can tell at least not on my end he had a job to do and he is sworn to uphold the law. the law is what I am talking against not the man or woman whose job it is to enforce it. The ranger treated Ron with dignity and respect and deep down I believe he hated writing a ticket but it was his Job no bad feelings  there. 
Dana


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Good post Dana !!!!!

Lots of armchair hunters here who do not care to review Rons actual hunting situation of last Saturday...Way too quick to judge, and voice unwanted opinions and comments....

I believe the 75lb weight limit on bears was intended to protect
baby bear still with the mothers...NOT 3 year or older bear with
health issues....From Rons new pic on his avitar of the actual bear he shot leads me to believe even more strongly, that had I seen
this bear in the woods, I would have shot the thing too!!!!!

It was a pleasure to meet you Dana at the scout camp in Aug, and
I appreciate the tips and knowlege you shared with me....I value
your experience and help....


The new online license issue will no doubt find lots of us in a similar
situation of maybe neglecting to check the appropriate box to get
the license we need....An honest mistake !!!!

Good Luck Ron....


----------



## NoOne (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> Oldmossyhorns,
> I don't know you or even where you are from. Obviously you do not have a bear problem in your area, I don't know how long you have hunted nor do I know anything else about you so I won't make any assumptions about your caracter. But I will say this, I personally don't care what you think about me or any of these other members that have been discussing this subject. There is no one on here trying to do anything underhanded or trying to find loopholes in the law. the question was asked if the bear had been skinned and the hide and head taken to checkout would the weight had been a concern. I answered the best I knew how. I don't appreciate you insinuating that myself or any one else on this forum are trying to circumvent the law and I don't care to discuss it with you either.
> Now I will give you some facts.
> I have hunted northeast ga for nearly 40 years and during that time I have seen deer numbers go from very few to deer everywhere and now no deer hardly at all in these mtns. While there are many factors affecting the deer herd bear and hog infestation are number 1 culprits followed by legal hunters killing there limit even when they could tell there were few deer as a whole in northeast Ga. the Dnr have caved into the insurance co. and you so called sportsman and allowed deer Numbers to be decimated in thes mtns. All I am trying to say that a weight limit on bears is not needed and nearly impossible to judge with any accuracy. I see 20 to 30 bear per year hunting in this area and 0 deer. I have seen bears that due to the angle that I was observing them looked like very small cubs and followed the same bear for a while and get a different angle and realize that the bear was actually much larger. the same has happened in reverse. Bear are very hard to judge by someone with lots of experience killeng ,observing, and seeing dead bears actually weighed. Now take some one that has only seen five bear in their lives and all in the same day I would say it is impossible for them to judge with any accuracy. I wish they would up the limit on the stinking things as well not for me because I don't even like to kill them, but to thin the herd by allowing those that want to kill tyhem to do so. I even wish they had bonus tags for bears on wma's as they do for deer.
> ...



I was talking to one of the game wardens last year and he was wanting them to go up to a 2 bear limit. I think that sometime in the near future they will if they get enough nusiance complaints.

Just curious, did they confiscate the bear?


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes they Did confescate the bear


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 15, 2009)

oldmossyhorns said:


> Sounds like you're the one with the problem, not Ron.





oldmossyhorns said:


> And maybe the law will be changed. But from my EXPERIENCE with the DNR, they have another rule book other than what's published when it comes to bears.  There are a whole other set of rules.




No problem here.

The only real issue here is one of integrity, and Ron has that covered. The problem is he's dealing with the Govt and politicians who's only objective is to tax and collect money from us, their servants.

So, when are you going to enlighten us little people about "the other rule book"? Should be interesting.


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 15, 2009)

CONGRATS CONGRATS AWSOME JOB YOU DID i have seen boney bears as well in years past i killed one like yours my 2nd bear was 80 pounds and i new it was bad poor looking 1st was 150 pounds both had same size head only six inchs diffrence in length both wear poor looking i killed mine very high in the hills lots of acorns those years but not time to put the fat on before they got shot and i can promise you not a settelment for miles and miles or they might have looked ok and fat from eating someones corn patch if i wanted to kill a big fat one hunt around settelments low early until they have time to put some winter fat on from eating acorns thats mine thinking 


AND FOR YOU BUCKY how dare you say such as you did both mine looked like a bag of bones i have never said a thing about someone posting bull i see it all the time around here BUT I AM NOW im sure it was not a cub do you think you are a bear expert and DANA dont no the diffrence in a cub or a poor 2 or 3 year old bear are you a hunter or an anti hunter true good ole mountain hunters dont ack like this  all you should of done is laughft to yourself about it if you cant be nice this man has tried for seasons to connect on a bear and has now


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Coon Dog said:


> CONGRATS CONGRATS AWSOME JOB YOU DID i have seen boney bears as well in years past i killed one like yours my 2nd bear was 80 pounds and i new it was bad poor looking 1st was 150 pounds both had same size head only six inchs diffrence in length both wear poor looking i killed mine very high in the hills lots of acorns those years but not time to put the fat on before they got shot and i can promise you not a settelment for miles and miles or they might have looked ok and fat from eating someones corn patch if i wanted to kill a big fat one hunt around settelments low early until they have time to put some winter fat on from eating acorns thats mine thinking
> 
> 
> AND FOR YOU BUCKY how dare you say such as you did both mine looked like a bag of bones i have never said a thing about someone posting bull i see it all the time around here BUT I AM NOW im sure it was not a cub do you think you are a bear expert and DANA dont no the diffrence in a cub or a poor 2 or 3 year old bear are you a hunter or an anti hunter true good ole mountain hunters dont ack like this  all you should of done is laughft to yourself about it if you cant be nice this man has tried for seasons to connect on a bear and has now



Yeah, what he said! Congrats Ron....


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Dertie,

I figured with all that scat Dana gave ya, you'd have the perfect cover scent.

Counting down my time til I head up on the 24th.


----------



## bucky (Sep 15, 2009)

Coon Dog said:


> CONGRATS CONGRATS AWSOME JOB YOU DID i have seen boney bears as well in years past i killed one like yours my 2nd bear was 80 pounds and i new it was bad poor looking 1st was 150 pounds both had same size head only six inchs diffrence in length both wear poor looking i killed mine very high in the hills lots of acorns those years but not time to put the fat on before they got shot and i can promise you not a settelment for miles and miles or they might have looked ok and fat from eating someones corn patch if i wanted to kill a big fat one hunt around settelments low early until they have time to put some winter fat on from eating acorns thats mine thinking
> Hope you kill a big coon
> 
> AND FOR YOU BUCKY how dare you say such as you did both mine looked like a bag of bones i have never said a thing about someone posting bull i see it all the time around here BUT I AM NOW im sure it was not a cub do you think you are a bear expert and DANA dont no the diffrence in a cub or a poor 2 or 3 year old bear are you a hunter or an anti hunter true good ole mountain hunters dont ack like this  all you should of done is laughft to yourself about it if you cant be nice this man has tried for seasons to connect on a bear and has now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2009)

Could someone more knowledgeable define cub with respect to bears?

I ask only as I was looking at the Regs and it clearly states not taking a cub under 75 pounds.   So if it is an adult (?) under 75 pounds is it a legal bear?

Restriction: Killing of females with cub(s) or	
a cub under 75 pounds is prohibited.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 15, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Could someone more knowledgeable define cub with respect to bears?
> 
> I ask only as I was looking at the Regs and it clearly states not taking a cub under 75 pounds.   So if it is an adult (?) under 75 pounds is it a legal bear?
> 
> ...



I've never noticed that before, that is a good question. I would think a cub would be considered a first year bear.


----------



## KGauger (Sep 15, 2009)

I am not an experienced bear hunter but have missed a couple bears with my bow.  I believe the purpose of the 75# limit is to discourage people from killing cubs.  I would find guestimating the weight of a bear hard but I did pass once on an obvious cub.  The game warden has some discretion.  Obviously this bear was not a cub.  I was hunting on a quality buck WMA.  I watched a nice buck and doe off & on for over 30 minutes.  Finally the buck was around 20 yards away and had several broke off tines.  The browtine on one side was broke off at a 45 degree angle.  I had my scope all the way up and finally decided that the browtine had to make an inch.  So I took him.  When I got to the checking station, I told the biologist that I had a close one.  They did their measurements and I think he gave me 1 1/4" for the broken browtine.  It really depended how you measured that broken tine.  He aged the buck at 4 1/2 years and the buck field dressed 185 lbs.  He said that was the kind of deer they wanted to produce on the WMA.  On the way back to the campsite, I ran into the WMA head warden.  When I told him that I had just checked a buck that field dressed 185 lbs, he said that he wanted to see it.  Nothing was said about the close browtine.  If I were that game warden, I think I would have congratulated the hunter on his bow killed bear even if the bear didn't weigh 75 lbs.  I haven't read this whole thread but that is my 2 cents.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 15, 2009)

bear hunter as far as weight if ron wants to postthat for you thats up to him. why does it matter?


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out Daves bear in the bear kill thread,  his bear is Identical to Ron's except for Ron's was a bag of bones.


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana, did it look sick or just skinny?


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 15, 2009)

The bear was a bag of bones, why I don't know maybe she had cubs that pulled her down and something happened to them, she may have been sick currahee has been seing some boney bears this year in the same general area. or maybe she was just starving. Undoubtedly she would not have lasted much longer unless she found something high calorie to eat.


----------



## new blood (Sep 15, 2009)

*Maybe*

Maybe she had H1N1 (swine flu!) as there are many hogs running those mountains. 

Either way Ron, congratulations on completing your several year goal. I wish I would have been with you fellas on Woodys First Succesful Bear Hunt! It sucks that there were some oversights with your permits and that your bear didnt make weight.

I think all that know you on this sight over the years know that you would not intentionally break the law. You have been the one that has taken charge in organizing these great trips and have always been welcoming to anyone who wanted to tag along. Once again, congratualtions! 

I think the person with the reg.s comment about cubs being harvested has a valid point. If it isn't a cub, is it legal? That sounds like a good argument to me anyway. I'd love to see you get your bear back if possible.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Sep 15, 2009)

RON i have never killed a bear always wanted to hunt them but never knew anybody that would show me how.So as far as the bear you killed congrats on it sorry it was 1 pound shy but that is a bad thing in ga law it is not like catching a trout and it is to short you can turn it back in the water. In bear hunting it is hard to get a bear to walk on a set of scales to get there weight before you shoot. And you can not undo your shot. I hope you got to keep your bear and show us a pic. I hope one year  i get to hunt with you and not let this get you down. the good LORD says keep your head high.HE will get you through this.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 16, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Could someone more knowledgeable define cub with respect to bears?
> 
> I ask only as I was looking at the Regs and it clearly states not taking a cub under 75 pounds.   So if it is an adult (?) under 75 pounds is it a legal bear?
> 
> ...



Excellent point


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 16, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Dertie,
> 
> I figured with all that scat Dana gave ya, you'd have the perfect cover scent.
> 
> Counting down my time til I head up on the 24th.


Gun opener is Saturday the 17th, ML is Saturday the 10th, will start a new thread for these dates. You gonna make it?


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 16, 2009)

If I don't score one when I'm up there next week with the bow, I'll be there from the 9th to the 12th of Oct for ML opener. Won't be there for Rifle gotta work.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron you did the right thing. You have nothing to be ashamed of. You could have tried to slip that bear home or left it in the woods but you didnt. You showed integrity. Bears are hard to judge. I dont agree with the weight limit either. What if there was a wt. limit on deer? There would be many tickets wrote and doubtless many left in the woods. A bears weight can vary tremendously  depending on the acorn crop and what time of yr. you kill it. They'll put on many pounds of fat in a good acorn year by late fall/ early winter. Yet their head remains much the same size. It's not as easy to judge them as some folks on here make it sound, especially when they grow their long winter coat.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Congrats on the experience, and everything that you seen and done while you were there. I can't get over how so many folks on here like to ridicule other folks when they have never had the experience themselves. Kudoos to you for maning up to your mistake. I honestly do not know if I could have, I even mentioned this to Dana when we were talking about this on Monday.
Congrats again and you are for sure a better man than I and your honesty does not go un-noticed to the real sportsman on here. Thanks for the story


----------



## newmoon (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron I knew you were a GOOD man when I met you You did what 90 percent would have never done most would have hid that bear or sliped it home, no telling how many times it happens every year. I know this dosent count for much but you have my resecpt and this will all work out right down the road and GOD will bless you because you did the right thing, I am proud to know you.  newmoon


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks All, but this is not about me; it is about the Outdoor Lifestyle that we have all choosen.  God knows my heart, I am a weak mere mortal; a sinner yet forgiven for the errors of my ways.  Although he gave man dominion over the beasts of the field, man's laws must be obeyed and I must “Render unto Caesar the things which are Caesar’s, and unto God the things that are God’s”...  

This link is the verdict...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=410961

God Bless!

Ron


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree 100% with Dana. 
If the sow has ran the cubs off, they should be fair game, especially in the mountains where they are overpopulated. 
Bears are VERY hard to judge in the mountains-we are not talking about sitting over a barrel of donuts with something to give relative size. 

Congrats, and sorry for the fines...


----------



## k_g_b (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats on the bear Ron. See you in the woods next year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 19, 2009)

Are there plans for a Woody's 1st bear hunt gun opener?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are there plans for a Woody's 1st bear hunt gun opener?



Yes, 

Go here and hook up with "dertiedawg"

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=410378

Ron


----------

